
OpenSSH for Windows - From Microsoft - Permit
http://www.hanselman.com/blog/ItsHappeningOpenSSHForWindowsfromMicrosoft.aspx
======
probablypat
It's about time! I would love more details on this. Putty has been the go to
for decades. Having SSH capabilities standard on all windows machines might be
a bit of a concern given MSFT's track record with security on their machines.

